# Please help



## posoloaca (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi there!

Me and my girlfriend are one of 50`s semifinalist couples for the Best Job in the World (Ireland). we need as many votes as we can get to go further. I want to ask you to vote for us here
http://www.runawaybrideandgroom.com/ultimatejob/user/profile/1209

if you have friends that can also vote for us..we don`t mind









If we win, we will go around the world for 6 months to find the best places for a honey moon.....maybe I can even visit some of you then









Thanks guys!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

did vote.

good luck!


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

Voted. Good luck!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

You have my vote. Best of luck, Tudor and Madeleine!


----------



## posoloaca (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you all







it was really a surprise for us when we find out that we are in the semifinalists....we find out about this contest in the last day and quickly made the movie and sent it with 5 minutes before the application was closed









well this is one of my dream...to travel all over the world...even if I`m not rich (of course rich it would be better)

All the best! Tudor


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

I've just done my bit for you too. Good luck, Ireland's beutifull.


----------



## posoloaca (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your votes







....we came out on the 3rd place....we would fave won if our Media had started earlier to advertise us, but even so we are satisfied. We hope to win based on the application forms that we completed (detailed CV-s)

thanks guys


----------

